# Women fight off naked man in bizarre assault



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

*Women fight off naked man in bizarre assault*

http://www.wavy.com/Global/story.asp?S=5741994


Virginia Beach Police are investigating a bizarre incident that took place Tuesday afternoon in First Landing State Park shortly before noon.
Police say a woman was walking her dog on the trail through the park and was about 1/2 a mile from the visitor's center. She passed an older woman who was walking with her daughter. They exchanged greetings and then went their own ways.
A short while later, police said the dog came back to where the older woman and her daughter were walking, alone. They became concerned and went looking for the woman. They rounded a curve in the trail and came upon the woman, lying on the ground, struggling with a naked man who was on top of her., trying to remove her clothes.
The older woman began beating the man with a stick, while her daughter called police on her cell phone. The woman who was being assaulted ran away, and the older woman and her daughter started walking away too, when the naked man came after the daughter and tried to grab her cell phone. The mother then started hitting the assailant with the stick again, at which point the man turned on her and tries to snatch her eyeglasses off of her face. The daughter then managed to get the man off of her mother, at which point, police say, the man started singing and dancing in a circle.
Police arrived and the naked man started fighting with them, stricking one officer in the face and hitting another with a large stick. They finally manged to take the man into custody and took him to a hospital to be evaluated.
Detectives say that man is 33 year-old Jason Kurt Mintel of Virginia Beach. He is in jail charged with abduction, attempted rape, and two counts of assaulting a police officer. More charges are possible.
Charges are pending against the naked man.
None of the victims was seriously injured.


----------

